# "Pepinos Hills" - SuperWen's Office Tank



## SuperWen (16 Dec 2011)

*Other Shot:*






















*Spec:*

Tank: 20x15x15 cm
Lighting: Phillips 24W Daylight, with HAD LampHood
Filtration: Ista Mini Max Canister 360L/H
CO2: 0.5 bps with Ista 1L Cylinder + Ista Solenoid
Substrate: ADA Amazonia II + 5E
Hardscape: Seiryu Stone + Santigi Wood
Fauna: Rasbora brigittae
Plants: 
- Hemianthus challitrichoides 'cuba'
- Hemianthus micranthemoides
- Rotala rotundifolia
- Rotala macrandra 'narrow'
- Fissiden fontanus
- Riccardia chamedryfolia
- Echinodorus tennelus
- Marsilea hirsuta
- Eleocharis sp. 'japan'


----------



## clonitza (16 Dec 2011)

*Re: "Pepinos Hills*

Looking very nice.   
I like the depth of the scape.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## goby wan kenobi (16 Dec 2011)

*Re: "Pepinos Hills*

oh, that is so nice!   

that most certainly lightn up long days in the office 

really healthy looking


----------



## SuperWen (17 Dec 2011)

*Re: "Pepinos Hills*

Hey someone (mods or admins), plaese edit my tittle to: "Pepinos Hills" - SuperWen's Office tank
Thank you


----------



## clonitza (17 Dec 2011)

*Re: "Pepinos Hills*

You can edit the first post to change the title


----------



## SuperWen (17 Dec 2011)

*Re: "Pepinos Hills*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> You can edit the first post to change the title


Ohhh... At phpbb based we can do this.. 
But in vbulletin only mod/admin can edit the thread tittle

Hahaha my bad, ok thanks bud...!!!


----------



## schraptor (17 Dec 2011)

Really nice looking tank. I wish I could have something like this in my open space "office" 

Have a question on Philips daylight 24W, is this something like this one?
http://www.belmonttools.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60&products_id=90676


----------



## SuperWen (17 Dec 2011)

schraptor said:
			
		

> Really nice looking tank. I wish I could have something like this in my open space "office"
> 
> Have a question on Philips daylight 24W, is this something like this one?
> http://www.belmonttools.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60&products_id=90676


Yes it is


----------



## Gill (17 Dec 2011)

Superb Little tank with great Depth.


----------



## schraptor (17 Dec 2011)

SuperWen, your picture shows warm white but that's around 2700-3000K. I understand you have a cool daylight, which is 6500K, more suitable for plants.
How do you feel about using this one? I'm thinking about LT tank and I might be using these for lightning.


----------



## Gary Nelson (17 Dec 2011)

Very nice... Great for the office desk, I'd never get any work done if that was mine...


----------



## SuperWen (18 Dec 2011)

schraptor said:
			
		

> SuperWen, your picture shows warm white but that's around 2700-3000K. I understand you have a cool daylight, which is 6500K, more suitable for plants.
> How do you feel about using this one? I'm thinking about LT tank and I might be using these for lightning.


CFL phillips tornado available in 2 color, warm white (2700K) and daylight (6500K)
Sorry I showed you the wrong picture 

Using CFL for nano tank is very simple and cheap, but for large and tall tank it won't be efficient because the penetration rate is low


----------



## SuperWen (22 Dec 2011)

1st time trimming in office


----------



## GreenGrow (18 Jun 2012)

great tank! I want to set up a similar sized tank but I'm coming up short with the lighting.

Where did you get your lighting unit from and how much was it?

Many thanks


----------

